# Cockatiel showing a mild limp without foot injury



## Allfeathers (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
When my cockatiel walks I notice a slight limp in one of his feet. There are no visible sores or inflammation on the foot. This has been going on for about 6 weeks. He flies and lands and climbs in and out of the cage by hanging onto the cage bars as he used to do before the limp so I am not sure whether he is in pain or not. I have taken him to the vet twice. The first time about six weeks ago I was told to wait and see. Then I took him again about two weeks ago and he was given medication to help his joints. I tried it for 2 weeks. His condition has remained the same for the past 6 weeks. The vet told me if I take him back the next step would be to take an x-ray with a blood test. I am wondering if I should put him through this type of stress because otherwise he acts healthy. Has anybody had a similar experience? I wonder if there is anything non-invasive to try. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Are they a certified Avian vet so they specialize in your bird? If your Cockatiel is only walking with a slight limp maybe a small fracture, maybe gout (possibly something the blood test might check for), tumor that is starting to grow in the area (blood test may find it depending on test), injured/tore a muscle. Did the vet look at his joints? If there were swollen and stiff they should have brought up the possibility of gout I'd hope. My Cockatiel had a dislocation that they thought was broken because the leg was twisted about 80 degrees. A seriously injured bird will curl it's leg and foot up under it and not be able to put any weight on it. It can be something major to something minor which is kind of scary with our 'tiels. I would go with what the vet recommends if they think it is bad enough to warrant an x-ray or not. I think the blood test is a good idea if it will check for those things. My 'tiels blood test was to check organ function, so it would probably show kidney results for high uric acid that would lead to gout.

Edit:
Additionally it could be (added ones I thought could be from list below): Vitamin D deficiency, head or spinal injury affecting the nerves, arthritis, heavy metal toxicity.
http://beautyofbirds.com/limping.html


----------



## Allfeathers (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you for the quick response. Yes he was seen by an avian vet. His foot was examined and the vet thought there is a slight swelling on the foot although I personally cannot see it. I am so scared and worried. He does bare weight on that foot and does not hold it up when he sits on a perch. I guess I will go ahead and let the vet do a blood test on him. I had considered waiting for longer but that is probably a bad idea.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

If there is swelling then I would think it could be some kind of infection, tumor, gout, arthritis, fracture or healed fracture that left arthritis behind now. It kind of depends how old he is on the arthritis one.

Quick thing for tumors if it is found, usually tumors can't be removed because of location or because surgery is a huge risk for small birds. Our 'tiels don't have a lot of blood and surgery can kill them because of that. So I've heard someone cured a tumor with turmeric in their parrot's food and by putting it on the skin over the tumor area. It is a powerful anti-cancer/tumor spice. Some other anti-cancer foods would probably help as well since it is similar to cancer. Anything that has antioxidants kills cancer by oxidizing the cancer cells.... cancer hates oxygen and vitamin D from sunlight! 
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...22Z1-USCanada&et_cid=DM62906&et_rid=773594373


----------



## Allfeathers (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks, I will try giving him small amounts of turmeric in his food. Sounds like it would be beneficial to him. He is 20 years old and he has been with me since he was a baby. I switched him from a diet of seed to pellets a few years ago. He used to be a stubborn seed eater but "Pellet Berries" helped convert him.


----------

